# Hospital management



## cwmatteo (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi,

My name is Chris and I am a college student in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania in the US. I have a position at school currently where I am researching all of the hospitals in Italy and compiling the information into a database for foreign travelers to use when visiting Italy and other countries across the world. I am posting here to see if anyone could be of service to me to provide any helpful information? My first simple question is: how do foreign visitors pay for their hospital visit? I'm aware that there is a good system for citizens where the costs are minimal depending on the type of visit, but how does that apply to non-citizens?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First question is: do you speak (or better, "read") Italian? If so, you should check the webpages for the Italian health service, which might indicate some of what you're looking for.

Very generally speaking, in Europe, in the countries with a national health service, most hospitals will treat first (at least in case of an emergency or other "urgent" situation) and hassle out the payment later.

But also within Europe, most hospitals will expect a foreigner to have an EHIC, which is a sort of insurance card for EU residents who are covered under the national system in their country of residence, valid within the EU for urgent care. 

If someone comes from outside the EU, they really should have some form of travel insurance (not something the Americans are used to having to worry about when traveling) and the policy they have purchased will determine how the payment will be handled. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> (not something the Americans are used to having to worry about when traveling)


What do you mean?


----------

